# Need help identifying brush cutter and how to change out this particular slip clutch



## Michael Carter (Jul 23, 2020)

Please help me identify my brush cutter. And any ideas how to change this slip clutch


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't be much help, but it could be an old FMC Sidewinder Brush Cutter.


----------



## Michael Carter (Jul 23, 2020)

Yes sir exactingly right thank you. Got info from a family friend. FMC Sidewinder. Herculesserviceparts.com for parts on the slip clutch. Now need more info on how to disassemble clutch.


----------

